# Ok Ok....just one more!!



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cute!!! And I totally love that fountain!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, your picture is so cute, makes me want another one.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

awww jewels is so sweet


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww that picture is priceless!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Awwwww!!!!!!!!!! She is so adorable!!!! That is priceless!!
Jess


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

HaHa!!!! She is just soooo busy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sorry, I just couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for this picture to be in the calendar next year.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey thats a good idea haha! She sure does love the water, I haveone pic where she has her mouth right on the fishes mouth, good thing thats a new fountain with clean water! I will have to keep that one clean


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe, what a curious pup!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Love the picture, could just squeeze her.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I love your picture - Maltese and gardening...two of my favorite things!! 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh I love this picture.. its so cute!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love seeing pics of your babies! I especially love that hat pic in your avatar. It looks so perfect!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... soo cute! This is a tease!!!!!!! Cant wait to get my new pup!!!!!!AHHHHH


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That's precious.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Sorry, I just couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an adorable picture!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

One of the cutest pictures I've ever seen. How special!

Samsonsmom


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Awhhhhh.....how cute.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That photo is adorable! What a shot!!!







Priceless.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Michelle, That is a great photo. I agree that you should submit it for the calendar!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Michelle, That is a great photo. I agree that you should submit it for the calendar![/B]



Do we have a page like that? To submit a photo? I didnt pay attention to how the photos were picked last year, but that would be a great idea to vote or something like that


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

She sure does love water!!!! That picture is just so cute!


----------

